# Drag Timing system?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im going to be blunt and straight forward. In order for HAMDRL to be known as a race venue and attract new racers, were going to have to have a timing system. Theres just no way around it guys. It was OK at first to meet up in a parking lot and pull the leever, meet new friends, but that gets boring really quick! I dont have much interest, or the time just for parking lot bashing. First of all, Im a racer. I want to race and have fun while doing so. Secondly, its all about TEAM WORK! The best layed plans mean nothing without everyone pulling in the same direction with the same goals to be the best, as a team can be. Thirdly, Im about charity and community service. Those are the 3 things I would love to see HAMDRL accomplish.

Enough of the rap, down to bussiness.

We have to get a timing system in order to have races! Duh! 

I have several options in mind. Im so broke I cant pay attention. But I have a 9% bonus check coming April 2nd. It will be more than enough to get a nice timing system. Smart move would be to keep it in the bank. Heres the deal though. I dont want to spend $2000 for a system when we dont really have many racers. Plus, I dont have the space to store it. And I cant be counted on to haul it to the track.

I see several options. I buy a system in April and take 1/4th of the entry fees untill half the system is paid back. (Ill donate half the cost). Or we can all pitch in, like $500 a piece and adjust as need be. Like free racing, what ever.

We have to ask ourselves what our goal is and reach that goal. Its time to get down to bussiness and get this done.

i'd like your thoughts on my proposal.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Well said Biff.*

To the point for sure. I'm like you and can barely pay attention myself. Mighty generous of you to contribute up front and I know with the attendance increasing due to a full system your investment will be paid back quickly. As funds increase on my side I will always be there for other needs too. Storage is not an issue. No matter where it's stored if that person can't make it to the meet then they can make sure it is passed to another key person for that week. Carter handed the Gorilla light off to me for yesterday along with rope and net. After we finished, I passed it on to A.C for safe keeping. (I Know where he lives.  ).

With all that and the boards soon to become a reality. All we will need is traction magic stuff and we will be rocking!

T&T may be a bit redundent after a while but I'm glad for yesterday because 1 out of 3 cars only ran. The T&T can be done at home but it's alot better around that kind of surroundings. Plus the excitement that it generates from folks that hear about us and passers by.

I am sure everyone that has expressed an interest will be most gratefull to your offer. YOU ROCK BRO!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AC, Slash, Nitro Bandit, Griz and SAMDRAL have taught us alot in a very short time. Houston racers are quirky and we need to bust a move pretty darn quick in order to hold everyones attention. Including mine.

We doing this?


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

My Sentiments Exactly!

To quote just a little from my reply in the "Southside Thread":

_Speaking on "establishing and growing" a track, all us ol' farts know what it takes to get a new track going and it ain't easy. Don't be afraid to take "ownership" of your track and pick up a hammer, shovel, broom or whatever to help out. _

Biff, you and I are on the same page bro' and count me in for a few bucks, heck I ain't even into drag reacing, but I am into our hobby. Guys this is what it takes to move beyond a dream and into reality.

Let's do it!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in!!!
I have been singing the Timing Tree song all along.
Maybe we should start looking at sponsors? Hobby shop on the side rails? Walbern or New Era or Litespeed Engineering as well! One of the traction compounds?
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I'm definitely not in on the RC Drag racing scene, but you guys always know that you can count me in for donating cash toward that cause! I think the timing system is great, but do echo the sentiments of Biffster - I do not want to see this man invest money into a system if this thing is not real.

The one thing that I can say from looking at SAMDRL is that these guys do one thing and they do one thing good - RC Drag Racing. They are focused, tuned in, always advertising and always ready to do whatever is necessary to take RC Drag racing to the next level. Think of all the magazines and articles that Slash and team have sent their pictures to and wrote about RC Drag racing - it can sometimes be fruitless labor, but when it hits, its a huge step, even if it is a 1" X 1" photo of one of their cars next to the bearings girl in the RC Magazine. LOL!

To me, in order for HAMDRL to be just as successful it will take the leadership and direction that we have seen from the SAMDRL brothers and sisters. While SAMDRL has been powered by the heart and drive of one individual, I know at least two to three individuals in HAMDRL with that same heart that can work together and take it to that next level - AC, Biffster, and Biggie. As long as you guys commit to the cause, take the charge, and lead regardless of what is going on around you then HAMDRL will be successful and take on life like that of SAMDRL. I know you guys can do it and as I said earlier, I have money to back that. ;-)

Now go GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I've never seen you guys stick with something long enough to spend money on it. Every month or so it is something different that is so great........oval, mini scale, vintage racing, and now drag racing.

I got all excited whenever you guys wanted to race vintage, and now I have 5 RC-10's sitting at home with no one to race them with. There is no way I am going to to get a dragster for you guys to get bored with it and change your minds in another month or so.

I'd say, "save your money"


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*My thoughts on that.*

Due to electric racing offroad declining to what it is now. We do have some very key people here in the Houston area that are meeting the 1st and 3rd Sundays of each month for the past 4 to 5 months that says we aren't going to give up on drag racing as it did on vintage. Vintage was only talked up online but never got the first run. With San Antoniio supporting us also says something about our inthusiam.

If it shuts down here, I know of a few that will be driving to San Antonio to run. Others in RC are driving to run sprintcars, other for 1/4 scale so I can see us doing some too. But until that happens, We will be at out Track 21 site on the 1st and 3rd Sundays of each month.

My 2 cents.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Admin RE: Drag Timing system*

Hey HAMDRL gang,
Sorry it's taken me so long to get to this thread. I've been ordering all the parts I bent and/or broke last weekends race. 

O.K., lets get the admin piece out of the way first; then I'll talk to bluntness.

ADMIN-
Each of the core members of HAMDRL have been Emailed a 'HAMDRL Starting Line Inventory' of all the HAMDRL items presently in my possession. Any HAMDRL member can inventory the items for accountability on demand. Any HAMDRL owner or provider of inventory items my reclaim the item(s) on demand. Please review the document for correctness. Advise of any corrections, additions, or deletions as needed.

BLUNTNESS-
No one individual is expected to purchase a timing system out of his/her pocket. This is a team effort, and if it is to truly succeeed, then a solid foundation of core racers must be established. I have talked at length with two individuals that have successful programs-one nearby in San Antonio, and one in San Francisco. It has taken each of these orgs ten years to get where they are now. So, this ain't a gonna happen overnight.

Before HAMDRL gets too wrapped about a timing system, lets look at the logistics needed to support a timing system: (1) Transport. How to get the timing system - which by the way includes a supporting computer and printer - from storage to site. Back of a truck already full of RC racing equipment? Trailer? (2) Maintenance and Storage. Who will keep and maintain the timing system, and who will store it? (3) Power. How will HAMDRL provide power to the timing system and supporting computer? Track 21 doesn't appear to have an easily accessible power drop. Generator? Who will buy it? Who will store it? And, how will HAMDRL transport it to the site? (4) Accountability. Have to make sure these items don't "walk off". Home owners insurace coverage? Seperate HAMDRL policy?

You get the idea. The list will get longer. Bottom line, we as an emerging org have to be sure we really want to do this. I don't feel the pulse out there yet. Yea, we have a dedicated core group, but we still haven't established a base.

To help establish a base and provide an interim venue as we 'grow our own', Slash from SAMDRL has agreed to let HAMDRL piggy-back onto his timing system. Here is how that will work. Anyone from Houston/HAMDRL traveling to and competing at Litespeed Raceway/SAMDRL will receive points toward the HAMDRL season championship. It's a 348mi round-trip for me, but I'll do it in a heartbeat over putting up $500 toward a piece of a starting system that is betting on "if we build it; they will come". Not from what I've seen on the Houston RC racing scene. Nothing personal against anyone or any venue. It's the nature of the RC animal and is not isolated to H-town alone. There are so many disciplines within RC racing, that it is difficult to get a foot in the door with an emerging program.

So, bottom line, my recommendation is to hang fire on pursuing a timing system right now. It's a 'Catch-22'. We won't get racers without one; but can we really afford to risk buying one? Personally, I don't see the people yet.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I've never seen you guys stick with something long enough to spend money on it. Every month or so it is something different that is so great........oval, mini scale, vintage racing, and now drag racing.
> 
> I got all excited whenever you guys wanted to race vintage, and now I have 5 RC-10's sitting at home with no one to race them with. There is no way I am going to to get a dragster for you guys to get bored with it and change your minds in another month or so.
> 
> I'd say, "save your money"


Your a 100% right Ron! We keep Floundering looking for that Holy Grail in RCdom. I think we both will agree that trying to grow the hobby in Houston is a tough nut. But you should of seen the crowd at our first race! We had hundreds of folks stop and watch us. Some of them hung out for hours, and it was very, very cold! We had 21 entries. Most came from San Antonio and Dallas though. It was alot of fun and I really belive Drag Racing will take off in Houston.

BTW. I still have my RC10 and RC10T. On the truck all Im lacking is a servo and a couple of battery packs. Oops, and some bearings for the Tranny. Diff, shocks and everything has been rebuilt. And I have to paint the body yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres alot of great points brought up, both positive and negative. Thats how a team works! It would litterly take me hours to address each and every issue posted so I wont try. In fact, i dont have all the answeres, nor will I ever! Thats why its imperative we all pull together as a team to get the job done. There is NOTHING wrong with bringing up problems that will arise, in fact, it should be encouraged in order to brain storm for success.

This what has been rolling around in my empty head since I built the Gorilla light. We are HAMDRL. What we are NOT is, SAMDRL or the IMDRA! That will take years to get to that level and I never had intention of spending $2500 on a full blown timing system. This is whats in my rattle can. A very basic system with most of being homemade. Buy the stuff we cant make on our own, like the cables and the photo cells. The software, the interface stuff. A tree can be easliy built and can be run off of two deep cycle marine batteries wired up together. 12 volts should be fine.

I dont know anything about the software and the interface stuff. Thats probably going to have to be purchased. My biggest worry is trying to learn what we need and what that stuff will cost. Can we pick that stuff for a $1000? Being were not trying to be something where not ready for, do we need a 6" and 66" photo cell set up? With whatever system we pick up, can we upgrade later to add these functions?

I agree with AC. Were no where near the point of going full blast over the cliff. What I think we really need to do is, at least get something going so guys know what their RT, ET and speed was. Im hoping that with a little effort we can make this work. It takes a team with creative minds and thats why we need everyone involved.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crawl, Walk, Run*

How about we hammer out a timing system from simple to extreme? And then craft it together one level at a time as interest and membership grows.

What is simple step one? IMHO it is a set of win lights at the 132ft mark. One for each lane, of course. No timing slip, but at least the competitors would know who won. We could run off a series of match races. You know, throw down with your buddy. Run what you brung and see who is quickest to the light. Best two out of three, etc. We already have the start light.

What think?
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> How about we hammer out a timing system from simple to extreme? And then craft it together one level at a time as interest and membership grows.
> 
> What is simple step one? IMHO it is a set of win lights at the 132ft mark. One for each lane, of course. No timing slip, but at least the competitors would know who won. We could run off a series of match races. You know, throw down with your buddy. Run what you brung and see who is quickest to the light. Best two out of three, etc. We already have the start light.
> 
> ...


Thats better than what we have now bro! 

You and Slash know alot more about Drag Racing than we do and we need yalls help. Can we step it up a notch with the ability to upgrade later. Can we get the software and the priporatory <sp> (special stuff) that cant be built by us computer stoopid people?

Between the material and the tools I have at work, and a few items from Home Depot and Academy, I can build a nice Tree.

Oh BTW. Something PD2 mentioned about sponsors. I have an idea.

Skeeter!  Ill explain more later! 

http://www.texascardoctor.com/

I see mucho promotion with Skeeter. Did I mention he fish's?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ability to upgrade is essential*

Yea, it has to be a system we can grow with. Build the next level on what we have [now].

A simple win light system should come in under $200. Affordable, and something we can pay down by attendance fairly rapidly. Logistically, it's easy to transport and set up too.

Oh, and yea. We'll need a stage light. Just one will do. Either in or out of the beam for now.

This could become our charity system-easy to take to site where kids can race and can get immediate feedback on who wins.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Now You Went And Done It!!!!*

Got my ticker thinking too.

Like A.C. mentioned just add this to it. Like the show PINKS does. Have someone down at the end to see how many car lengths one wins by. The spot the losing car by that much or negociate a spot. Then see who wins and by how many. Best 3 out of 5 is what they do.

How about that? T&T will never be the same again!

So let's still talk about computer printouts with RT,mid and ET and get our rails and catch net complete to help control run aways then work along the way for the rest.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Yea, it has to be a system we can grow with. Build the next level on what we have [now].
> 
> A simple win light system should come in under $200. Affordable, and something we can pay down by attendance fairly rapidly. Logistically, it's easy to transport and set up too.
> 
> ...


I havent forgot about the charity race. Its pink and blue and without giving any info out in public, we have a sponsor! 

This is a great topic IMHO. We have gone from full blown top of the line, to the very basics. This is something I want to make happen very much so and I think HAMDRL has a bright future. We have a great location thanks to Bigmax, and it can be used for many other types of RC.

Can we step it a tad over $200 though? This is a one time offer and if I cant get my interest in full gear, I will lose interest. I have that RCRAD thing. Radio Controlled Racing Attention Deficept. <sp> 

Lets do this!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Got my ticker thinking too.
> 
> Like A.C. mentioned just add this to it. Like the show PINKS does. Have someone down at the end to see how many car lengths one wins by. The spot the losing car by that much or negociate a spot. Then see who wins and by how many. Best 3 out of 5 is what they do.
> 
> ...


Originaly I was against Bracket Racing. I learned alot in out first race and now realize were years away from running strictly heads up racing. Maybe never.

I realize and appreciate yall are trying to talk me down to earth. Im serious about this and belive we can bring Drag Racing to the forefront in the Houston Racing scene. I have to trust my gut.

What can we do for 1000, 1500 tops?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vintage Buggies and Drag Racing*



GoFaster said:


> I've never seen you guys stick with something long enough to spend money on it. Every month or so it is something different that is so great........oval, mini scale, vintage racing, and now drag racing.
> 
> I got all excited whenever you guys wanted to race vintage, and now I have 5 RC-10's sitting at home with no one to race them with. There is no way I am going to to get a dragster for you guys to get bored with it and change your minds in another month or so.
> 
> I'd say, "save your money"


Yea, I built one too from parts I had around the shop. An Academy Griffin buggy. But, I'll probably never race it. I still use it for my avatar, and keep the completed buggy with my drag cars. If it wasn't for the interest in vintage buggies and _cjtamu_ directing my attention to this website, HAMDRL might have never happenend. So I see my building a vintage buggy I'll never race as a good thing. How would I ever have met such a great group as the 2cool racers?

So, you don't have to build a RC drag car, or even compete. But, stop by sometime and check out an awesome aspect of the RC sport. You're welcome in our camp.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I've been looking around and cant make heads or tails of the different systems. I would really like to know if we can get a set up that will give us RT, ET and MPH? Can it be done for roughly a thousand dollars? Cheaper would be better of course!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like your right AC. This will be alot tougher than I thought. Unless we come up with another 2k for the system plus a gererator, were spinning our wheels. Time to re-think this.

Boards, catch net, cones, vht, PA system, generator and maybe a better built Gorilla light? A laptop with a spreadsheet to generate the ladders?

We can do this but the problem is it leaves bracket racing out. Could we make up our own classes? Like 6cell doorslamers regardless of wheelbase. 6cell floppers, 6 cell rail and unlimited class.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And, if everyone pitches in, I could save some money and get my new car! 

GMS rail!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bracket Class needs to stay*



Gary said:


> Looks like your right AC. This will be alot tougher than I thought. Unless we come up with another 2k for the system plus a gererator, were spinning our wheels. Time to re-think this.
> 
> Boards, catch net, cones, vht, PA system, generator and maybe a better built Gorilla light? A laptop with a spreadsheet to generate the ladders?
> 
> We can do this but the problem is it leaves bracket racing out. Could we make up our own classes? Like 6cell doorslamers regardless of wheelbase. 6cell floppers, 6 cell rail and unlimited class.


Biff,
I feel your frustration my friend. IMHO bracket class is like beer sales in a bar. You need it to pay the bills. PLUS, again IMHO, it's one of the better classes to compete in-like where I plan to race 2007 and 2008-maybe beyond.

Sure, we could come up with our own classes. But, that will put us at a disadvantge when competing out of our club. Gotta think to the future too. 6cell 7.2V NiCd/NiMh doorslammer/flopper/rail = 2cell 7.4V Lipo doorslammer/flopper/rail ?? And, we haven't even begun to plug nitro into the equation yet. Let the MSO (Major Sanctioning Organizations) do the hard work of equating the classes. We piggy-back off them. I'm lazy.

Bottom line, we're just going to have to continue to shout "Go" on the starting line for a while. At least until we get enough members to support loaning HAMDRL money to buy an upgradable timing system, complete with support and transport equipment. My estimate is we need minimum ten (10) core members before we even approach each other about fronting the $$. Then we can implement a pay-back plan. Sad, but true. If anyone else has a better idea, jump in!
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Biff,
> I feel your frustration my friend. IMHO bracket class is like beer sales in a bar. You need it to pay the bills. PLUS, again IMHO, it's one of the better classes to compete in-like where I plan to race 2007 and 2008-maybe beyond.
> 
> Sure, we could come up with our own classes. But, that will put us at a disadvantge when competing out of our club. Gotta think to the future too. 6cell 7.2V NiCd/NiMh doorslammer/flopper/rail = 2cell 7.4V Lipo doorslammer/flopper/rail ?? And, we haven't even begun to plug nitro into the equation yet. Let the MSO (Major Sanctioning Organizations) do the hard work of equating the classes. We piggy-back off them. I'm lazy.
> ...


I wish I had a better idea bro! But I dont. Thats why I keep tossing out anything I can think of. Just like when I fish.

The only thing I know for sure is, is how Houston racers are. They expect everything to be handed to them on a silver platter and still, if you do, half of them will complain. In Houston, there will never be any long range plans for racing ANY type of racing. I dont know why but thats just the way it is. I still belive the only way we can get HAMDRL up and rolling is to strike quickly.

Heck, look how many people bought cars and allready sold them, or still have cars, and havent ran them yet? If we can answer that question, we will grow!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*here I go again.*

While were gather lumber, attaching them together and painting along with some kind of bracket to hold them up on their edge and sew our catch net and stands to hold them up . Let do this (SHORT TERM). Heads up like Pinks without the lose your ride in there. Best 3 of 5 Until the numbers grow. Each round negociating car lengths for the next round. That way the fast car has a challenge as the slower car has. 2 on 2 on 2 (6 drivers) Final will be the final 2 to work for the bragging rights. Timing is to get ready on time. No casual walk up and solo runs. This is the Real Deal!

What do yall think????


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quoting A.J. Foyt here*



Gary said:


> I wish I had a better idea bro! But I dont. Thats why I keep tossing out anything I can think of. Just like when I fish.
> 
> The only thing I know for sure is, is how Houston racers are. They expect everything to be handed to them on a silver platter and still, if you do, half of them will complain. In Houston, there will never be any long range plans for racing ANY type of racing. I dont know why but thats just the way it is. I still belive the only way we can get HAMDRL up and rolling is to strike quickly.
> 
> Heck, look how many people bought cars and allready sold them, or still have cars, and havent ran them yet? If we can answer that question, we will grow!


A.J., a racing legend, and an H-town native and resident (O.K., vic. Hempstead/Magnolia) once said back in the 70's, "If you want to race, you gotta leave Houston". Don't know why either, but that's the way it is. Always has been; always will be. HAMDRL can only do its' small piece to try altering that rep.

Yea, it comes down to the dedicated few that want to make it happen. And it will, it's just gonna take time. Peace, Brother.
//AC//


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I feel your pain. Just take it one step at a time, and it will all work out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im out of motivational speel. I tried!

Im stepping out of the promotional game and just get back to racing RC cars.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

So I've been thinking about this and to me, if someone can come up with a simple gate I think we can get some of these calculations. Here is my simple thought. We know some things - 132' is the length of the race strip. OK. We know were we start and were we end. If someone can figure out how to make a gate that starts a clock rolling when the car's front end hits the first gate - the starting line - and then stops the clock with the car's front end hits the last gate - the 132' mark - we can then calculate several things, aside from knowing the total time to traverse the 132' strip. We can actually get speed or how fast the car went during that length of time. Miles/Hour*1620'/mile*1 hour/60minutes*Total Minutes/132' = how fast the car went in feet/minute. Then you can pull the MPH back out. RT would be tricky at best because it would take a secondary clock to clock the time from switching to green and the car's front end crossing the first gate. But hey, at least you would have the total time.

So who thinks they can build a clocking system based on light gates? Cause the rest is almost math formulas.

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I get back to hotel tonight and WOW!
Look guys, I know I am the noobie of this group, but I have around. We seem to have high highs and low lows and all this in just 12 hours! So here are the facts:
1. We have a small core group. This will grow the slowest.
2. We seem to like this Drag Racing thing.
3. We are not SAMDRL!
4. We ARE where SAMDRL was at one time many moons ago.
5. WE WILL GROW SLOWLY. (this is not a bad thing)
6. We are getting a lot of support from SAMDRL.
7. Our first real race had 21 entries (17 from out of town) Some people would be proud of this!
8. Our last race of the series will be INDOORS in front of thousands of people!! How many clubs can say this. Did I mention lasting 3 days?

If we expect Houston to change it finiky ways, we must change within ourselves first. I am here!! I am not going anywhere! And I like drag racing every other Sunday with my friends. Yes, I hope to make many new friends but I am happy with the ones that choose to show up with me now!

BTW...I will be in town for our next T&T


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh No, Mr. Bill!! Say it isn't so!*



Gary said:


> Im out of motivational speel. I tried!
> 
> Im stepping out of the promotional game and just get back to racing RC cars.


Sure, take a break for a while. Playing with toy cars is why we all got into this. Sometimes that's easy to lose sight of.

RODS has a variation on the classes IMDRA offers. Maybe HAMDRL could look at implementing some of theirs? That's one nice thing about not being affilitiated or sanctioned by any one RC drag racing organization. We are free to pick and choose.

http://www.rcrods.com/classrules.html

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cold Dead Fingers!*

Today is not a good day for me to give my thoughts. I woke up with a headacke! Nausia to boot.

I'M HERE and I'M HOOKED! So don't make me come over and OH you know the rest.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> So I've been thinking about this and to me, if someone can come up with a simple gate I think we can get some of these calculations. Here is my simple thought. We know some things - 132' is the length of the race strip. OK. We know were we start and were we end. If someone can figure out how to make a gate that starts a clock rolling when the car's front end hits the first gate - the starting line - and then stops the clock with the car's front end hits the last gate - the 132' mark - we can then calculate several things, aside from knowing the total time to traverse the 132' strip. We can actually get speed or how fast the car went during that length of time. Miles/Hour*1620'/mile*1 hour/60minutes*Total Minutes/132' = how fast the car went in feet/minute. Then you can pull the MPH back out. RT would be tricky at best because it would take a secondary clock to clock the time from switching to green and the car's front end crossing the first gate. But hey, at least you would have the total time.
> 
> So who thinks they can build a clocking system based on light gates? Cause the rest is almost math formulas.
> 
> PD2


I talked to a EE today and his idea was to use some of those garage door opener photo cell thingy's. They can be wired into a digital clock. The simplest start to finish with ET times can be done easily done. By adding additional photo cells and DC's the system can be upgraded to do whatever we want it to do. Speed trap whatever. The simplest form would mean we would have to go down and manually re-set the DC's!!! Not a big deal!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Well...*



Bigmax said:


> While were gather lumber, attaching them together and painting along with some kind of bracket to hold them up on their edge and sew our catch net and stands to hold them up . Let do this (SHORT TERM). Heads up like Pinks without the lose your ride in there. Best 3 of 5 Until the numbers grow. Each round negociating car lengths for the next round. That way the fast car has a challenge as the slower car has. 2 on 2 on 2 (6 drivers) Final will be the final 2 to work for the bragging rights. Timing is to get ready on time. No casual walk up and solo runs. This is the Real Deal!
> 
> What do yall think????


...I have to be candid and say I don't think much of the _Pinks_ cowboy presentation on their webfeed _via _SpeedChannel. Not my idea of how to market drag racing. However, that said, the concept is interesting.

I think HAMDRL could put together a 2 out of 3 match race series, or even a 3 out of 5 match race series. I recommend we could try one set of match racing on March 4th, just to see if we want to implement the concept on event weekend - the 3rd Sunday of the month. I feel we should keep TNT as just that and race the 3rd weekend. If we're comfortable with the match race concept, we can implement it on March 18th. What are your thoughts?

But, make no mistake, I do not feel comfortable tying HAMDRL's name to anything that might be mis-understood as a RC _Pinks_.

My 2 cents.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for my rant yesterday guys. Im one of those guys who will speak their mind at times and Im pushy! 
And aint nothing changed today! 


Were going to make this work! Trust me. It would take me "Days" to post what I want say. Ill get deeper when I see yall and you will understand why Im pulling so hard!

Trust me, thats all I ask!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*okie dokie*

How about Blues? and how do we separate the fast from the faster? Confused?

Biff, GD sensors! Need a whole lot more info on how. Can it be hooked to a computer? Or does it just lite the winner's side? Sounds like a easy improvement too!

I know you Biffster. Rant all you want. I'll be here to slow you down.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> How about Blues?
> 
> Biff, GD sensors! Need a whole lot more info on how. Can it be hooked to a computer? Or does it just lite the winner's side? Sounds like a easy improvement too!


I only had 5 minutes with the EE today. He leaves for Wisconsin on Tuesday and was getting ready. I can drill holes in his head more when he gets back, but we have time. Lets get organized and figure where we want to be by April.

Is that fair?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh, heh heh*

I hand hold out , can you?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I talked to a EE today and his idea was to use some of those garage door opener photo cell thingy's. They can be wired into a digital clock. The simplest start to finish with ET times can be done easily done. By adding additional photo cells and DC's the system can be upgraded to do whatever we want it to do. Speed trap whatever. The simplest form would mean we would have to go down and manually re-set the DC's!!! Not a big deal!


YEAH! Now that is a simple concept! A photocell is in one state or another - either the contact is made to the other cell and the link light is on (lets call it the closed state since it completes the photolight circuit; that equals "1") or the link is broken and the link light is off (lets call it the open state since the photocell circuit is not complete; that equals "0"). Then the logic is, if "0", then start the clock. The other set of cells at the end of the track would then send another "0" state to indicate to stop the clock. We get two of these setups on each side of the track with the clocks reporting ET. That will give us our winner. If the clock is triggered at some computer or some breadboard interface where you can see the two clock stop times then we can quickly determine the ET winner. Then, with the help of a laptop running Excel, you have the bracket setup with formulas in the cells to give the people their speed during that run by simply plugging in what time was read for them during that run. Simple, yet I think it would work and for little pocket money.

Yeah, definitely talk more to the EE cause the one thing I lack is the actual circuit or components we would need from radio shack to wire this thing up. I'd have to dig out some of my old semiconductor and AC/DC electronic books to remember how to wire clock gate switches and stuff like that. LOL!

I think you are on to something!! GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can get the circuts drawn Paul. He allready drew me up one for a discharge board for the MiniZ. The bread board and all the componants should easily be picked up at Rat Shack or EPO. This isnt going to be hard, it just takes a little thinking and a cattle prod sometimes.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I can get the circuts drawn Paul. He allready drew me up one for a discharge board for the MiniZ. The bread board and all the componants should easily be picked up at Rat Shack or EPO. This isnt going to be hard, it just takes a little thinking and a cattle prod sometimes.


Now, what you do for fun in your 4 walls is for you - use your inside voice. LOL! Just kiddin with ya! That would be perfect! You are right - between Rat Shack and EPO we will definitely be able to whip something up! Kind of excited to see something like this come to life!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

Morning Yall!

What a day to not have a side-by-side going!!! Better get ready cause I'm coming ready to HUNT BEAR!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Morning!

Today would be an excellent day for some 55MPH plus Drag Racing!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep,*

I'm So Ready it HURTS!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I'm So Ready it HURTS!!!


It wont be long bro, before were out there spraying down some VHT and looking all too cool for the Chicks!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Once we set up the gorila light , center rope, cones and catch net then we may want to try some grape soda this next time too.

A.C., Has the net, maybe we can figure some sort of end stands to keep it upright before this next Sunday. PVC? Weight to keep them from moving? Sand Bags?

Keeping the ladies off us will be a chore for sure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Once we set up the gorila light , center rope, cones and catch net then we may want to try some grape soda this next time too.
> 
> A.C., Has the net, maybe we can figure some sort of end stands to keep it upright before this next Sunday. PVC? Weight to keep them from moving? Sand Bags?
> 
> Keeping the ladies off us will be a chore for sure.


Shpping carts!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*In a pinch.*

May be on to something there Biff.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Slash!!!*

Can you send Richard down for a few to work on some projects for us?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Even being sick, I think I would have to come out for some DRAG RACING!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Really!!!!*

Did you bring something back from the Frozen land??????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.sensource.biz/d-a_timers.htm

http://www.garagedoors.net/AGDstore/gsafe.asp

Couple of things to think about.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> http://www.sensource.biz/d-a_timers.htm
> 
> http://www.garagedoors.net/AGDstore/gsafe.asp
> 
> Couple of things to think about.


The timing sources may have to be a bit more sensitive that those. Those only capture seconds, minutes, and hours. We need milliseconds as well. I think there maybe some sources for that at Radio Shack and EPO.

Definitely a good start! Can't wait to see what your EE co-worker comes up with.

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Did you bring something back from the Frozen land??????


Seems as though. Running 101-1102 this morning. Think I am going back to bed!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hope you get to feeling better bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Yall!!!*

All I've been doing with my free time around the house is wrenching on my toys.

Doing inventory on parts and putting together a surprise or 2 for next Sunday. ****! Business better pick up cause I need some new items real bad! Till then will make do with what I have collected over the past years.

I WANT TO DRAG RACE!!!!

SUNDAY GET HERE!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> The timing sources may have to be a bit more sensitive that those. Those only capture seconds, minutes, and hours. We need milliseconds as well. I think there maybe some sources for that at Radio Shack and EPO.
> 
> Definitely a good start! Can't wait to see what your EE co-worker comes up with.
> 
> PD2


Thats what Im thinking too! I can solder with the best of them but electronic design is way out of my league.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thank You!!!!*

Still alive and rearing to PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thats what Im thinking too! I can solder with the best of them but electronic design is way out of my league.


Did you get anymore info from the EE at your shop? Just wondering.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Did you get anymore info from the EE at your shop? Just wondering.
> 
> PD2


He's in Wisconsin dealing with warranty issues. Im not sure when he'll be back. My guess would be Monday.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*That'll Work*



Gary said:


> He's in Wisconsin dealing with warranty issues. Im not sure when he'll be back. My guess would be Monday.


Yo Biff, got some timing stuff to show you. I'll have it with me Sunday at the TNT.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Yo Biff, got some timing stuff to show you. I'll have it with me Sunday at the TNT.
> //AC//


Awsome!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think I explained fairly well what I think needs to be done on this thread. If I stirred the pot a little and got people talking and wondering what my problem is, I did what I intended. 

Note my "Cattle Prod" comment. 

Its one of the ways I try to motivate folks and I felt we were losing focus on the prize. IMO the prize is to bring drag racing to Houston and in general grow the hobby overall. I wont apologize if my methods of motivation seems unorthodox. I roll that way sometimes. Thats my job!

Lets get this done!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Huh? Whut?*

Did I sleep through something here? 

Need something stronger than a prod with me bud.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> He's in Wisconsin dealing with warranty issues. Im not sure when he'll be back. My guess would be Monday.


Coolio......just let me know when you have had an opportunity to pull something from him.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Coolio......just let me know when you have had an opportunity to pull something from him.
> 
> PD2


After today's E Mail swaps, were looking into the future!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> After today's E Mail swaps, were looking into the future!


You're not just whistling Dixie!! That was awesome! GIT R DUN!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Didja all read the newest E Mail from Mike?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gary said:


> Didja all read the newest E Mail from Mike?


Yea, MO's been down the same bumpy road we're on now. I will send him a personal 'Thank You' for all he shared with us. We'll "Git 'er Done".
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

According to him were on the right track. 

I've been trying to reschearch photocells and timers on the net and Im sorry to say, Im not an electronic guy. lol Hopefully I've gathered enough stuff to at least grab the attention of my EE.

http://www.contractorstools.com/pdf_files/emx_irb325.pdf
http://www.below-retail.net/emx_pc-3.html
http://www.alge-timing.com/alge/rls1n-e.htm
http://www.vorne.com/applications/digitaltimers.htm


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

I haven't seen an email from anyone! What ? When? WHO? HUH?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Your on the mailing list! You still have the PDQ account?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*yep,*

[email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> [email protected]


I see whats wrong. Your down as [email protected], not net.

I dont know how yall want to handle this. Could we cut and paste whats going on? Or should it be kept private? Im for posting up whats going on.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Send BigMax the Email*



Gary said:


> I see whats wrong. Your down as [email protected], not net.
> 
> I dont know how yall want to handle this. Could we cut and paste whats going on? Or should it be kept private? Im for posting up whats going on.


I'll forward the Email to BigMax at a corrected Email address. MO communicated via Email. I'd say lets keep it that way for now. He monitors this forum and could have posted it here if he wanted it in the open.
//AC//


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> According to him were on the right track.
> 
> I've been trying to reschearch photocells and timers on the net and Im sorry to say, Im not an electronic guy. lol Hopefully I've gathered enough stuff to at least grab the attention of my EE.
> 
> ...


SWEET! Yeah the photocells will be a bit less expensive than those infrared ones. And they should be accurate enough for what we are doing. We just need to break the beams that are connected is all.

As for the digital timers I'd say the 77 Digital timers are closer to what we would want. Down to a tenth of a second is a lot better than the second, minute, hour ones you have previously found. Hundreth's and/or thousandth's of a second would totally be rockin!

Awesome work bro! Your EE is gonna be jazzed!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hhhhmmmmm.....check these out:

http://www.hobbytron.com/product536.html

This might make a lot better sensor. Biffster - run that by your EE when he gets back.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Hhhhmmmmm.....check these out:
> 
> http://www.hobbytron.com/product536.html
> 
> ...


When he hired on and helped me with the discharger, he was a only "Tech" with a few credits away from getting his degree. Company paid for the last remainder of his schooling and is no longer part of my group. Nothing I can do.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> When he hired on and helped me with the discharger, he was a only "Tech" with a few credits away from getting his degree. Company paid for the last remainder of his schooling and is no longer part of my group. Nothing I can do.


No worries - need to check out the post on RC Drags from Dan regarding the timing system he found or recalled. VERY close to what we are talking about here.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I received the E Mails and am up to date, thanks guys! Sorry I have been out of the loop the last few days. Im looking for a new home and that takes priority over RC. I dont like where I presently live and buying my first home pretty much takes up most of my time. Not to mention I'm scared to death. lol

Its only RC and sometimes one of us has to take a break. Thats why we have a "Team" thing going!

Now if yall will excuse me, I have to figure out what a PPI is!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Now if yall will excuse me, I have to figure out what a PPI is!


Just reverse that and you'll know what it is. hehehehe

Totally understand - where do you think I have been all this past week? Vacation baby! Feel much better than when I left too! Time to GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------

